# Why Most Men Were Born To Fail and University Blackpills



## chadison (Mar 21, 2021)

tldr; life is unfair there's a reason for it, blackpill is true as usual, *GET OFF MY THREAD IF YOU'RE NOT GONNA FUCKING READ IT*

As I sit here and sip on my protein shake, ready to enter the holy sanctuary of gains tomorrow morning before my exam, I write what's been on my mind after having experienced college life for a significant amount of time now, at a large party university, in which I joined an upper-level frat on my campus (no, they are not chad drinking clubs). One thing I have observed is that, while I don't want it to be, the blackpill is indeed correct in predicting sexual success of most men I see. The vast majority of the guys I know in my PC (pledge class) for my frat don't seem to have much success with women. They all lie and say they do, but they're lucky to score a below average girl once every other month. There's one guy in particular that I really feel bad for, a 5'3 White-Mexican dude with a decent face but shit body/frame. My PC literally makes jokes about him being a virgin, and while he is the manlet jester of the group, I try to avoid picking on him. There are no Chads in our group, but there are quite a few HT normies, me included. It is also true that, unless you are Chad, you WILL NOT be approached by women (and women do approach, there is a Chad friend of mine in a separate frat (6'1, muscular, 7/10 face, dark-white pheno, 99th percentile looks) that has been approached by, and had sex with 10 women since the beginning of last semester). I have not been approached by a single woman. However, I have approached women (5-7/10s) and received a 50/50 ratio of positive/no interest responses, a few of which escalated to kissing and/or sex. My rule, being blackpilled, is that I only approach avg or above women that give me repeated IOIs prior to. In one instance, a 5'6 blonde was glancing at me multiple times over the span of a few minutes, I approached using an opener about "have I seen you before? you look familiar." and then starting convo about classes, my frat, etc, which escalated to sex within 2 hours. Anyway, I sit here and ponder: why were so many men cheated of the privilege to have any type of validational sex? Why was/is nature so cruel to humans? The only thing I can think of to explain this is that there is some value to suffering or having to work for something that matters in the afterlife-years of looksmaxxing and research that I did to have occasional sex, while some chad doesn't even have to blink to have sex with a woman hotter than I could imagine. Life experience must not be judged based on happiness or good feelings in the afterlife, but rather character, will, desire to help others, etc. Without the diverse spectrum of human experience, nothing could be learned or differentiated, and there would be nothing to experience. So take heart, as while most of us suffer whilst in competition with others that have advantages over us at birth, the advantages that people have over others fall away in the long run, and only the consciousness remains. Therefore, it seems best to use the advantages you were given to help others less fortunate, as what entitles you to success and not them? Being born the way you were? I think not.


----------



## Leviathin (Mar 21, 2021)

For future spectators, don't read this shit. Basically incels are right and water is wet


----------



## chadison (Mar 21, 2021)

Leviathin said:


> For future spectators, don't read this shit. Basically incels are right and water is wet


no shit, just confirming through anecdotal evidence since most people here sit in their basement. did include a TLDR


----------



## Trevor Philips (Mar 21, 2021)

How was your sex life in high school? Do you think that high school is a big predictor of future social successes in college or having no life in highchool is something you can escape in college? I used to get a few girls asking me t odances and stuff in highschool but never \pursued.


----------



## chadison (Mar 21, 2021)

Trevor Philips said:


> How was your sex life in high school? Do you think that high school is a big predictor of future social successes in college or having no life in highchool is something you can escape in college? I used to get a few girls asking me t odances and stuff in highschool but never \pursued.


highschool is not a huge predictor, but has a good correlation. you can definitely pull a 180, I probably pulled a 90 this year so far. but that's cause I found the blackpill, redpill, etc over the last two years and did everything in my power to improve


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Mar 21, 2021)

Idk but you fucked yourself up if you lost your virginity before marriage


----------



## chadison (Mar 21, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Idk but you fucked yourself up if you lost your virginity before marriage


well ig all women are fucked then


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Mar 21, 2021)

chadison said:


> well ig all women are fucked then


Most. My wives will be pure virgins in sha Allah


----------



## LooksOverAll (Mar 21, 2021)

Human nature is wired to push for monogamy. The result if we aren't monogamous is chaos, havoc, and degeneracy. Evolutionary psychologists are cucked and say that humans are naturally polygamous and should revert to the 1:17 statistic. Polygamy leads to higher crime rates, depression, and mass shootings.

Incels are simply the pawns in society to create havoc and chaos in order to maintain monogamy in the long run. If we were all Chads we would be having a fuck-fest and there would be no progress in society.


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Mar 21, 2021)

chadison said:


> The only thing I can think of to explain this is that there is some value to suffering or having to work for something that matters in the afterlife


What a cope...


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Mar 29, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Human nature is wired to push for monogamy. The result if we aren't monogamous is chaos, havoc, and degeneracy. Evolutionary psychologists are cucked and say that humans are naturally polygamous and should revert to the 1:17 statistic. Polygamy leads to higher crime rates, depression, and mass shootings.
> 
> Incels are simply the pawns in society to create havoc and chaos in order to maintain monogamy in the long run. If we were all Chads we would be having a fuck-fest and there would be no progress in society.


We should use mandatory abortions to keep society around a 1:17 gender ratio, society was even extremely better at a 48:51 ratio post WWII

Monogamy is somewhat evolutionary but it's something our intelligence came up with to combat rape and excess men fighting over hypergamous women

Pair bonding isn't an instinct for everyone ofc because of free will. Ultimately men would be happy women would be happy it's how we evolved, when you make it happen this way nobody has to be forced to do anything


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Mar 29, 2021)

Indeed, men are expandable by nature


----------



## spark (Apr 3, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Human nature is wired to push for monogamy. The result if we aren't monogamous is chaos, havoc, and degeneracy. Evolutionary psychologists are cucked and say that humans are naturally polygamous and should revert to the 1:17 statistic. Polygamy leads to higher crime rates, depression, and mass shootings.
> 
> Incels are simply the pawns in society to create havoc and chaos in order to maintain monogamy in the long run. If we were all Chads we would be having a fuck-fest and there would be no progress in society.


There would be a lot more progress. There is a reason monogamous societies where most men can have someone work and polygamous don't. If you could have any woman on earth would you still not want to do other shit after? If anything being romantically fulfilled make you wanna do other shit.


----------

